# Dlna



## Loveboat (29. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

heute verirre ich mich mal in diesen Bereich. Habe ein Frage bezüglich DLNA.

Ich habe mir den Philips Aurea 9903 zugelegt (geiles Teil) und möchte jetzt gerne meine Filme via DLNA vom PC auf dem TV anschauen. Die hauseigene Software "Philips Media Manager" bietet einige Formate wie mpg und so an, aber leider keine Unterstützung für mkv-Dateien. Habe dann diesbezüglich mal Tveristy ausprobiert. Hier kodiert die Software mehr Formate so dass die Filme auf dem TV angeschaut werden können. ABER: Ich konnte keine mkv-Dateien abspielen.

Frage: Welche Software unterstützt mkv-Dateien zum streamen? Kann das Gerät überhaupt mkv abspielen

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2009)

Bei uPnP/DLNA-Mediaservern und Clients ist es so, dass die Kodierung eigentlich der Client (also Dein Philips) übernimmt. Mancher Server kann die Transkodierung in Echtzeit übernehmen, um den Client zu füttern.

Ein bekannter Client mit mkv-Support ist zB der PocornHour. Als Server zur Transkodierung könnte mediatomb helfen, wo man die on-the-fly-Transkodierung selbst erweitern kann.

Also, Du musst nachschauen, welche Formate Dein Philips unterstützt, dann einen Server finden, der Deine Wunschformate (zB mkv) in die unterstützten Formate umwandelt.

mfg chmee


----------

